# I need a hot outfit. Any ideas?



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Winter is comin fast, and i need some new gear. I really dont care if it matches my board, i just need some fresh pants and a fresh jacket to go with it. plus a hat. I like bright colors like whites and lime greens. if anyone has anything in mind tell me about it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

airblaster has some cool bright colored stuff. I can't really rock the neons, i'm more low key. I also like holden's style. And Burton actually has a bunch of neon stuff too this year


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Holden, then you wont have spent $400 on outerwear that everyone will think is wack in two years. Then pair it with a Coal or Spacecraft beanie. Then start wearing nothing but Fyasko, RVCA, Think Thank, DVLP, Spacecraft, Few, and Jedidiah. Then you'll be just like all the other indie kids wearing Holden...or don't...whatever.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Alex, guy's or girls?
AIRBLASTER Girls Red PYT Jacket


VOLCOM 09 Bijin Red Girl's Jacket


SPECIAL BLEND True Women's Jacket

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AIRBLASTER Javier Snowboard Jacket


SPECIAL BLEND 09 Blast Snowboard Jacket


VOLCOM 09 Meta Hybrid Jacket


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

white and lime green? Here's a blend that fits that description: Burton's Poacher Pants in Gater Green Dazzle Print.

This winter, wild prints are going to be taking over the slopes. It is going to be a zoo of colors...


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

its for a guy btw.
and i do like wild prints, but not top and bottem. im thinking plain white pants with a wild jacket such as burton poacher gator green dazzle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah i like holden and Airblasters style. I ended up getting a Burton AK jacket for the gor-tex features


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> its for a guy btw.
> and i do like wild prints, but not top and bottem. im thinking plain white pants with a wild jacket such as burton poacher gator green dazzle.


what can I say bro... I actually read your post before replying.
You are asking for HOT + a color combo you like....
Lemme tell ya, if you can shred, this is THE model you were looking for.
How sick is it that you can wear a black jacket and black boots with these pants and look so hot?!
You cannot go wrong with black! it goes with any color...


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

lol what are "these pants"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> lol what are "these pants"?


Burton's Poacher Pants in Gater Green Dazzle Print.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

As far as outerwear goes I like air blasters stuff. But for everyday clothing I like Dice alot. Its a local company by me in New Jersey and I know the owner. They have a bunch of new stuff not on the site yet but they say it will be on it by the end of the week but who knows. I guess you should check it out. There website is diceapparel.com


----------

